# Is aqua inspiration reopen yet?



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

I would like to visit the new store, is it open yet?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

check their website


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just wanted to say thank you to Sam for the soil and the very nice conversation! 

If anyone hasn't visited yet, the store is open and its lovely! The tanks look great and when all the shelves are filled with goodies, this will be one very popular place!

Can't wait to visit again....probably in a couple of weeks when I need more stuff 

Good luck on your new store!


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Ohhhh and look at that!! He's got Shirakura products too!!


----------

